# [Kurztest] Noctua NF-P14 FLX



## rabensang (6. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


*Inhalt:*



*Einleitung*
*Spezifikationen*
*Technik erklärt*
*Verpackung/Lieferumfang*
*Verarbeitung/Details*
*Betrieb*
*Fazit*




*Einleitung:* 

Nachdem Noctua dem NF-S12 ein Update spendierte, kommt nun der Nachfolger des erfolgreichen NF-P12. Doch diesmal nicht in Form einer Verbesserung, sondern ein komplett neu entwickelter Lüfter. Die Österreicher haben knappe 18 Monate an dem guten Stück rumgewerkelt und präsentieren nun ihren ersten 140 mm Fan. Was der NF-P14 FLX leistet, erfahrt ihr in diesem Test.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​



*zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​
*Spezifikationen:*



*Format*: - 140x140x25 mm
*Lagertyp*: - SSO-Bearing
*Blattgeometrie*: - NF-P14 Blattgeometrie mit VCN
*Umdrehungsgeschw*. (+/-10%): - 1200      RPM
*Umdrehungsgeschw. mit L.N.A.* (+/-10%): - 900 RPM
*Umdrehungsgeschw. mit U.L.N.A.* (+/-10%): - 750RPM
*Volumenstrom*: - 110,3 m³/h
*Volumenstrom mit L.N.A.*: - 83,7      m³/h
*Volumenstrom mit U.L.N.A.*: - 71,2      m³/h
*Geräuschentwicklung*: - 19,6      dB(A)
*Geräuschentwicklung mit L.N.A.*: - 13,2      dB(A)
*Geräuschentwicklung mit U.L.N.A.*: - 10,1      dB(A)
*Statischer Druck*: - 1,29 mm H2O
*Statischer Druck mit L.N.A.*: - 0,77      mm H2O
*Statischer Druck mit U.L.N.A.*: - 0,53      mm H2O
*Leistungsaufnahme*: - 1,2 W
*Stromstärke*: - 0,10 A
*Betriebsspannung*: - 12 V
*MTBF*: - > 150.000 h
*Garantie*: 6 Jahre
 


*zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​
*Technik erklärt:*



> *NF-P14 Blattgeometrie*
> 
> Viele Axiallüfter im 140x140x25mm Format leiden unter relativ niedrigem statischen Druck und eignen sich daher weniger für den Einsatz auf CPU-Kühlern oder Wasserkühlungs-Radiatoren mit engem Lamellenabstand. Der NF-P14 verfügt hingegen über eine in der Tradition von Noctuas erfolgreichem NF-P12 entwickelte, hochoptimierte Neunblattgeometrie, die sowohl auf Airflow/Noise-Effizienz als auch auf ausgezeichneten statischen Druck abgestimmt wurde. Folglich eignet sich der NF-P14 nicht nur als Gehäuselüfter, sondern auch für high-impedance Anwendungen wie CPU-Kühlung.
> 
> ...


Quelle: Noctua.at - sound-optimised premium components "Designed in Austria"!



*zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​
*Verpackung/ Lieferumfang:*

Noctua hält sich an das neue Design, das auch beim NH-D14 zum Einsatz kommt. Der Weg führt weg von dem Braun-Ton, hin zum edlen Weiß mit einigen Konzeptzeichnungen. Die Rückseite bleibt weiterhin gleich und beinhaltet auch diesmal wieder die aufklappbare Infoseite.  

  Neben dem üblich angebrachten, kleinen Sichtfenster auf der Front kann man noch Features in Kurzform ablesen. Auf der Rückseite befinden sich die Produktbeschreibung in verschiedenen Sprachen, die Spezifikationen und der Inhalt des Lieferumfangs.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​



  Zum Lieferumfang gehören folgende Teile:



   NF-P14
   Ultra-Low-Noise Adapter
   Low-Noise Adapter
   Anti-Vibration Gummis
   Molex Adapter
   Schrauben
   140-mm Befestigungs-Adapter




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​



*zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​
*Verarbeitung/Details:*

  Beim Betrachten des NF-P14 FLX fällt gleich auf, dass das Rotor-Design des kleineren Bruders übernommen wird. Hier kommen neun Blätter zum Einsatz, die mit den bekannten Einkerbungen versehen sind. Um die 120-mm Lochabstände realisieren zu können, musste der Rahmen vom eckigen Design in Runde Form gebracht werden. Trotzdem bleibt die Stabilität dank Fieberglas-Verstärkung auch hier auf höchstem Niveau. Durch die Lochabstände lässt sich der Lüfter als Ersatz für normale 120-mm-Fans einsetzen.  Auf der Rückseite sieht man sehr gut, dass Noctua dem NF-P14 FLX eine Metall-Verstärkung spendiert, die Laufruhe, Haltbarkeit und vibrationsfreien Betrieb gewährleisten soll. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​



*zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​
*Betrieb:*

  Zu Test-Zwecken war der Lüfter auf dem Noctua NH-D14 Prozessor-Kühler außen angebracht.

  Im Testbetrieb haben sich die Features des Lüfters positiv bemerkbar gemacht. In Sachen Laufruhe und Leistung liegt der NF-P14 FLX gleichauf bzw. vor seinem kleinen Bruder.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
  Anhand der Tabelle kann man sehr schön erkennen, dass Noctua die Leistung merklich gesteigert hat und die Eigenschaften eines 140-mm Propellers voll ausnutzt.




*zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​
*Fazit:*

  Mit dem Noctua NF-P14 FLX ist Noctua ein weiterer guter Lüfter gelungen. Neben der, hohen Stabilität die man im 140-mm Bereich selten findet,  überzeugt der Lüfter mit seiner Leistung sowie Kompatibilität. Denn der Noctua Spross lässt sich auch im Bereich handelsüblicher 120-mm-Fans einsetzen. Der NF-P14 FLX kann wieder einmal uneingeschränkt empfohlen werden und bekommt meinen Gold Award.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




__________________________________________

Den Noctua NF-P14 FLX kaufen.....

__________________________________________



*zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​
​


----------



## rabensang (6. Dezember 2009)

Bilder 1


----------



## rabensang (6. Dezember 2009)

Bilder 2


----------



## rabensang (6. Dezember 2009)

Bilder 3


----------



## ole88 (7. Dezember 2009)

gut gemachter test, gefällt mir die arbeit, nur mich stört an dem lüfter das er rund ist und so nicht wirklich für einen radi geeignet ist finde ich.


----------

